# Boardman TK20 or Moda Forte?



## slowride (8 Jun 2013)

Help!

I'm trying to chose between these two bikes:

Boardman TK20 http://www.boardmanbikes.com/road/track_TK20.html
Pros: Drilled for front/back brakes. Fizik Arione saddle. Limited edition something a bit unique.
Cons: Average wheels that I'd want to replace sooner rather than later

Moda Forte
http://www.eurobike.uk.com/details.aspx?p=317
Pros: Great wheel set for the price
Cons: Need to replace front fork for brake. Can't add back brake (not a biggie)



Any opinions?


----------



## Old Plodder (8 Jun 2013)

Of the two, I'd go with the Boardman.


----------



## BUR70N (9 Jun 2013)

I have not seen the Boardman in the flesh but the Moda..... Hubba hubba


----------



## slowride (9 Jun 2013)

I'm going to test ride the Boardman tomorrow. It's a medium so think it might be a bit big for me anyway. There are no smalls left. It is lovely in the flesh. Surprised it even has internal cable routing for a rear brake. So very versatile in that respect in between track seasons.


----------



## BUR70N (9 Jun 2013)

Just looking through a few old issues of Urban Cyclist and they liked the Boardman very much.

They rated the bike 9/10.


----------



## slowride (9 Jun 2013)

BUR70N said:


> Just looking through a few old issues of Urban Cyclist and they liked the Boardman very much.
> 
> They rated the bike 9/10.


Nice thanks. I might try to find if online. Didn't seem to be many reviews of either online.


----------



## zizou (9 Jun 2013)

I think Evans still has the 2012 Forte for £850, nothing comes close to it for value at that price and imo it looks good too, hence why i have one 

I wouldnt however like the geometry off the track (it is ideal for on it)


----------



## slowride (9 Jun 2013)

zizou said:


> I think Evans still has the 2012 Forte for £850, nothing comes close to it for value at that price and imo it looks good too, hence why i have one
> 
> I wouldnt however like the geometry off the track (it is ideal for on it)


Yeah not in my size unfortunately, no 52 or 54s left :-( 

Thanks for the geometry tip. That is something I was wondering about. Had planned to ask Evans to get one in.


----------



## slowride (10 Jun 2013)

Had a ride on the Boardman today, and yeah, it's very very nice. CycleScheme voucher ordered :-)


----------



## BUR70N (11 Jun 2013)

Good stuff, makesure you get a good lock for it also.


----------



## slowride (26 Jun 2013)

:-)


----------

